# Rod Dryer Sale



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

John at Pinnacle Marine has a bunch of unused rod dryers for sale @ $65.00 each.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...ay-rdm-1-rod-dryers-65ea-pinnacle-marine.html


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

...


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

mudhole dryer is $39

with a chuck that doesnt slip.
the pacbay chuck slips, you need tow rap around a rubberband to it.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

how does the muddhole hold up i know i got a cheap cabelas dryer 10 yaeas ago and it didnt last 5 rods not saying the mudhole is bad just wondered u had used 1 on sevral rods with no problems


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

most omportant thing is the motor.
havent tried the muidhole drying system.
my motors i purchased from ebay (4 pcs) 3 years ago, continually turning with no problem. i think my motors ar emade in china. i ahve a 3 dryer drying box, the 4th one i use for reserve just in case. no failure so far.

i think m7udhole dryer will hodl up. if not, they got good customer service.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i know they do i got most blanks from them and many components but i dont build rods for a living i make mine repair mine and do a few for friends and family here and there some years its 6 others its 1 for me i would rather spend the money on a good dryer than have it go out midway through the the finish i mean what can they do if it dies midway through the process u get a new dryer but the fix is cut off 80 $ in labor and start over lately i just borrow a flexcoat dryer that looks like the pack bay it was 69 7 years ago so that seems like a fair price


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

pacbay, flexcoat, amtak batson dryer motors are all made in china.
with regards to the motor, eveything si the same except for the sticker that covers the motor.

$69 with a chuck you ahve to wrap a rubber band around with a made in china motor

or

$39 for an excellent chuck with a made in china motor.

it basically comes down to that. if you think pacbay is better because of the price tag, by all means.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

no i dont think that and even if it is im not paying 65 for a dryer when i can borrow 1 when i need it but i might pay 40 i just want to get more than 5 uses out of it


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Two 6 rpm microwave motors have served me well and when they die I go to an appliance center and get more.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

a dryer is not complete with out a slip clutch


----------

